# Spoof-Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure how long Amazon will keep this link up. The comments are priceless.

Some examples:
"A caution to people buying these: if you do not follow the "directional markings" on the cables, your music will play backwards. Please check that before mentioning it in your reviews."

"If I could use a rusty boxcutter to carve a new orifice in my body that's compatible with this link cable, I would already be doing it. I can just imagine the pure musical goodness that would flow through this cable into the wound and fill me completely -- like white, holy light."

"I went out for some tacos, and my dog chewed through the cable while I was gone. When I got back, there was musics all over my floor! I was like, "Hey Bosco, look what you did!" He felt bad, and it took a long time to clean, but things are OK now.

I asked the vet if Bosco was going to be OK, and he said "yeah, but he'll be dropping Top 40 hits for a few days." No big."

"For years my music sounded plain. The strings did not shimmer. The soundstage was narrow, confined, compressed. The music had an analytical feel, perhaps because it's all digital, and digital is not musical." 

"The directional markings are the really salient feature. The composition of the cables actually changes depending on how you plug it in." 

:neener:

:hsd:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I especially liked this one:



> I drained my 401-k in order to purchase 132 of these cables so I could strip off the insulation and wrap my body in the special flouropolymer material. I'm now delightfully cool and able to withstand all extremes of weather. Oh, and I'll also live forever. Thanks Denon!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome. Do you actually have to buy the product to leave a comment? I can't tell if some of these are serious or not but they're pretty funny. I like this one

_I was disappointed. I consider myself an audiophile - I regularly spend over $1000 on cables to get the ultimate sound. I keep my music-listening room in a Faraday cage to prevent any interference that could alter my music-listening experience. 

Furthermore, Denon needs to treat the wires they use in the cable with a polarity inductor to ensure minimal phase variance._

A polarity inductor! :rofl:


----------

